# K400 dead



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I was at a job yesterday and I take out our trustee sink machine plug it in and nothing. I'm not sure what happened to it but I took box apart were the Power cord plugs in and the air switch goes to and wiggled the cords and it worked. Should I just tell the boss what happened to service it or just replace it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tell him what happened and what you discovered by wiggling the wires. It will be up to him as to whether or not to repair it or replace it.

I think replacing a drain machine because of a loose or frayed wire condition is crazy.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Always, always, always communicate with the boss. It is their equipment and time, they should be the decision maker, unless they have delegated that authority to you. 

When I worked for someone else I tried to keep them as informed as possible. It seems to piss people off when someone else spends their money without permission.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I never spend any of his money. anything I get at the supply house Is discussed with him. I know its payed for itself 10t times over but i hate to go to another stoppage today and it do the same thing and spend an hour trying to make it work. Hopefully I get a new one pretty quick


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's the bosses machine, let him make the request for suggestions if he wants them, you just need to tell him that it failed and what you did to get it to work.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well funny thing is now it working just fine I'm guessing the air switch got stuck


----------

